# 20 Gallon Long



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

20 long. 
Option number one will be 6 Columbian Red/Blue Tetra's. 
Option number two will be 2 Columbian Red/Blue Tetra's and one Firemouth cichlid (which appears to be a male but it's only 2"-3" in length.
I guess option number three is no Tetra's at all.

Right now everyone's in there....In the future I will either have to downsize the number of tetra's or lose the firemouth as he puts on some size.

what do you guys think?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

IMO tetras will give you more activity the chichlid will give you a more stunning fish to look at... its up to you


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

I would go with Option 1


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i would go with option 2. the firemouth will add some nice variety. and firemouths are amazing fish with awesome colors. they are well tempered enough to coexist with a lot of fish.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah, I'm pretty stuck on this one. 
A while ago I had a 55 gallon stocked with 20 blue/red Tetra's and just loved that set up. Primarily because of the numbers and activity. 6 is nowhere near that but the size of the tank makes it an appealing number...and now that I really think of it, 2 is starting to sound less and less attractive. 
Still, only 6....
Looking like the firemouth will eventually take the tank solo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

10 tetras.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Option 2.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah I would go with the cichild, always liked the look of a tank with one larger fish and many small ones.


----------

